

Ask HN: Any startup founders here with an accounting/finance background?  - jasonli

Just a topic I've been curious about for a while. I currently study accounting and finance in university, but I'm working on a startup that is totally unrelated. I'm sure there are people in a similar situation, and if you're one of them, I'm really interested in hearing your story!
======
coryl
My degree is Bachelor of Management, Specialization in Finance. Aside from a
well-rounded business education, I haven't really needed it and it hasn't
helped me get jobs at tech startups.

------
molsongolden
Currently sitting for the CPA but working on a few ideas. Hope to launch
something in the next year.

